

What tech/startup innovations would you introduce to a new restaurant? - ceebeethree

As I sat today in one of NYC&#x27;s many trendy eating spots I started to wonder what could be adopted.<p>Tablet based menus that A&#x2F;B test food descriptions and offer kitchen interaction, &quot;did you mean you wanted no onions or onions on the side.&quot;  A login to order would facilitate tracking and trigger drip emails: &quot;You had a burger today, how was it?&quot;<p>What else is within the realm of possibilities?
======
stfu
My suggestion would be: Don't over think it. Depending on your customer
segments just retraining your staff might be much more important. I prefer
keeping my "interactions" with my food to a minimum and I sure as hell won't
"login" to communicate with you about my food. Well trained staff should spot
unsatisfied customers and get their feedback.

If you really want feedback just get your service staff to care more honestly
about the customer. Change the line from "was everything alright?" to "what's
the one thing we could have done to make your stay/your food even more
enjoyable?". You will get a lot more relevant "datapoints" than any
sophisticated database driven survey.

In my opinion data driven approaches do only improve personal relationship
businesses when these are already well running. But even then I guess it is
rare that someone would come up with the same idea as Schultz's of trying to
maximize the time customers spend within Starbuck shops. Most likely a data
driven approach would have gone with optimizing for a fast turnover of the
seating area.

~~~
ceebeethree
I don't think I would be too adverse to logging into a menu tablet, especially
if I was allowed something logical like an Amazon login with which I could
pay. Purchasing from a Redbox certainly has an element of logging in.

How could one use technology to optimize turnover? Do you think it is quicker
to have one well-trained counter person taking orders or a well-trained
customer placing orders. I'm thinking specifically of self-checkout stands at
the grocery store. Upon introduction, they were clunky both because of
technology, but also because of customer training. Now, people like my mom
(not tech savvy) fly through them.

What if one ordered and paid ahead of time - perhaps at the time of
reservation? Person one makes a reservation which triggers an email to his
three guests. If person one prepays (such as a business dinner) they have an
option to select or they could choose to prepay and choose their own meal.
Certainly knowing this information in advance would help an establishment to
save money on cost.

What do you think?

